
Cohort – A New Professional Social Graph - pandemicsyn
https://medium.com/@EamonLeonard/cohort-a-new-professional-social-graph-1596ad6ca6ea#.an7c65vjb
======
keeptrying
They don't have 100M users. Just 100M names from scraping Quora, Linkedin etc.

They probably have less than 1000 users I'm guessing.

~~~
allerhellsten
Good guess - less than 1k MAUs:
[https://www.similarweb.com/website/cohort.is](https://www.similarweb.com/website/cohort.is)

That's more than just a little shady.

~~~
holman
They're not even out of beta, yet; give 'em a bit of time first. :)

For what it's worth, I've been on the beta for a few months now, and have
known Eamon for years. They're very good people, and I'm really stoked to see
this out in the wild.

~~~
allerhellsten
Don't know any of them, but my BS detector went off pretty hard - more
advisors than team, completely unclear value proposition and a brand strategy
that will keep them out of any first page SERPs for some tome coming (with
nobody finding them on an .is domain and few chances to get a .com) makes me
wonder what they're up to.

~~~
EamonLeonard
We do have more advisors than team. Cohort was founded by me, and I brought
three of the best people I know on. I don't know if you've ever been a single
founder, but it's really tough to start something, just by yourself.

I've had co-founders in the past, and it's very different doing it yourself.
Before the team was properly formed, I asked some friends for help. Some of it
was product related, some of it was business and fundraising related. And some
was just moral support.

I don't think there's a hard and fast rule to the ratio of advisors to team.
Every startup is different, every product is different and every team is
different.

As to our value prop and brand strategy, I admit, there's a lot that's not
obvious from what's essentially a holding page. -- we're still pre launch, and
in private beta, which I mentioned in opening paragraphs of the post.

Regarding .is, as I said above, there's a specific reason that was chosen,
more to do with the product than with marketing.

If you'd like to see for yourself what we're up to, I'd be happy to give you a
demo. Drop me a mail on eamo@eamo.net and I can set something up.

------
mfer
Lots of real world professional social relationships have "off the books"
interesting elements to them. When just the people involved know the true
nature few companies can easily stitch that together.

Cohort looks like it tries to capture that. What will it be used for outside
the meeting the needs of members? How will the VCs use that data to try and
make piles of money?

Do people really want the nature of their professional relationships studied
by machine learning for someone else's benefit?

------
eoghan
Excited about what they're working on. A digital network that more closely
represented actual relationships could be a valuable and interesting tool.

------
mrwnmonm
why you need "post for you" permission on twitter?

